

I've got a question for the world. What would we say? - preci_peace

But most importantly I'm asking you. And my personal apologies for the profanity for those of you who were offended. I just have a quick question about retirement... somethingorother. Nah, mostly I just wanted to chat. Isn't that cool? Me, capturing my words and my thoughts in an easily searchable, infinitely adaptable, and cheaply produced medium and leaving a piece of my opinion for all to see, for (potentially) all of time. So while I've got you here, and hopefully started you thinking, let me ask you a question.&#60;p&#62;What if we've been doing it wrong this whole time?&#60;p&#62;What if the game of life isn't played to win, and isn't measured in success, or victory, or glory? What if our success was measured by the size of the contribution we made to cultural improvement? And what if that definition was decided by us? And most importantly, what if we finally agree that people are people, and will always be different, but always equal. Each person gets one vote. Everyone has the facts, everyone has the data. Everything else we'll figure out as we go. All are welcome, none are required, everyone has equal opportunity for a chance to contribute. Its time we woke up and realized the differences we can make if we find the right connections. I'm willing to start over, trip the reset and begin a new life in which everyone can sit in and vote on the same discussion, and my worth is based upon the value I add to the world. I'm ready, I just can't do it alone. Feel like taking a leap?
======
aik
Sure these ideas sound pretty good (though I don't fully know what you mean by
"cultural improvement" or "right connections"). Thousands/millions of people
around the world are working towards a lot of these ideals. I'm not fully sure
what you're offering here?

------
preci_peace
Ok, that definitely came across way more grandiose/insane than I had
originally intended. My main point I want to make is this: Right now, because
of the technological advances created by others for your use, you have just as
much ability for influence on this stage as every other person on the planet.
So why don't we talk about where we want to go heading into the future?

My idea: An open-source platform on the internet where everything you
contribute is gathered and stored for the use of others. Where your "value" to
the community is simply a representation of how much the community values you.
Odd? Yes, but tell me why it wouldn't work. And then lets try and figure out a
way to fix things the way we want to. Together.

